# Buy in bulk ?



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Those of you who buy mouse food, do any of you buy there feed in bulk?I use waag mouse munch as I feed My Gerbils with it too.My local pet warehouse can get me 15kg bags ,at the moment I buy the smaller bags as that is all that was available.I think I will go for one of these bags as having alot of mice it is soon used up, I can get that the same time as I buy My Megazorb.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I buy wild bird.£9 for 20k and cat biscuits £13 for 15k and plain dog biscuits,not complete food at £10 for 15k.I get it from either the farm shop or petshop.I buy hay at £4.50 for a bale,floor covering at £8 a bale and tissue bedding by the giant bag,can't remember off hand how much it is.I use about 40 k of food a week,probably a bit less in the summer.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

wow you must have alot of Mice Sarah


----------

